# windsucking collars- mean or ok?



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a cribber and I use a collar. I don't like nutcracker style at all, but I have had great luck with Weaver's Miracle Collar. It works like a charm on my horse, no cribbing at all when he's wearing it. You can also punch more holes in the leather if it doesn't go tight enough, or it gets stretched a bit from lots of use. 

Miracle Collar Stops Cribbing | Weaver Leather Exclusive Products


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

One of the horses at work has one. It doesn't bother Mama at all. 

I like the cribbing muzzles. Some horses can learn to contort and render the collar ineffective.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is her cribbing causing any health problems for her or damage to your property? If not, what's the harm in letting her continue to windsuck?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Is her cribbing causing any health problems for her or damage to your property? If not, what's the harm in letting her continue to windsuck?


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## lucyhorizon (Apr 18, 2011)

i know one pony who s front teeth had worn down to the gums through grabbing stuff to wind suck on (looked awful and surely must have been tender for him too). there was an older horse too that was a bag of bones, in really poor condition..offer him food no he didnt want it because if he was eating he wasnt sucking so i guess it can have health implications too.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Once again-totally against the Miracle collars-especially when the horses try to contort, as was stated in another post. I had one who winducked in his stall. we used the miracle collar. He walked out of the stall one day, stretched wrong and siezed, injuring himself, and scaring the crap out of all of us. Thankfully noone was hurt. After many vets, etc, yes, it was caused by the collar, it is apparently a little known fact. It happens. So, since mine didn't do it outside-he became an outside horse. :wink: (Until I could get rid of him) Sorry-that is one vice I hate.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is a video of a windsucking mare I had at my farm for a very short time a few years ago: 



 Her teeth were worn down nearly to her gums and she learned how to avoid the nutcracker type collar. The sound drives me crazy and it is a serious health problem for the horse. 

Once they learn how to do it, it becomes addictive and you never get them to stop. It is the equivalent to a junkie on drugs. It releases endorphins like a "runners high".


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just throwing this out there- what about a muzzle? A grazing muzzle (Google Image Result for http://www.yourhorse.co.uk/upload/4042/images/Derby%20House%20Nylon%20grazing%20muzzle.JPG) or a bar muzzle (Google Image Result for http://portraitswithhorses.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/horsemuzzlemetal3.jpg) would work at deterring the horse, wouldn't it?
Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

aspin231 said:


> Just throwing this out there- what about a muzzle? A grazing muzzle (Google Image Result for http://www.yourhorse.co.uk/upload/4042/images/Derby%20House%20Nylon%20grazing%20muzzle.JPG) or a bar muzzle (Google Image Result for http://portraitswithhorses.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/horsemuzzlemetal3.jpg) would work at deterring the horse, wouldn't it?
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


If you watch the horse in my video, a muzzle wouldn't help.


----------



## Fleebittenbabe (Apr 20, 2011)

Many people do think that windsucking collars are mean but the thing is they are doing the best for the horse, As i have an 8 year old mare that love to windsuck but over time they start to drop off across their back so then corsing them to be very hard to ride and them haveing a sore back 

I would rekamend having 1 to anyone with a horse that windsucks.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I've heard that windsucking can cause colic. Is that true? Cause I heard it from not so reliable person and I don't think it's true...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

True, but I don't believe it is very prevalent.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Once again-totally against the Miracle collars-especially when the horses try to contort, as was stated in another post. I had one who winducked in his stall. we used the miracle collar. He walked out of the stall one day, stretched wrong and siezed, injuring himself, and scaring the crap out of all of us. Thankfully noone was hurt. After many vets, etc, yes, it was caused by the collar, it is apparently a little known fact. It happens. So, since mine didn't do it outside-he became an outside horse. :wink: (Until I could get rid of him) Sorry-that is one vice I hate.


 
YIKES! I have had one cribber in my lifetime and I like you will NEVER own another one. I used a miracle collar on her, man am I glad I never had any problems with it. Without it she destroyed fence posts, stall doors, pretty much anything she could sink those teeth into.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

@Iridehorses:
Really? Why does that happen? Air in the tummy is so bad?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Exactly. I've heard it called "gas colic". You need to remember that horses can't burp or throw up - what goes in can't come out the same way.


----------

